# Training in Fresno CA



## Zishe (Sep 14, 2013)

My wife and I have 3 GSD's. We had a great trainer that we were very happy with for our first two. We put in a lot of time and both earned their k-9 good citizen. We got a new puppy this summer and are ready to start training and working toward the k-9 good citizen, but our trainer has moved. 

We did try some training with another group, but we weren't very happy with the classes.

So we are looking for a new trainer. They don't have to be German Shepherd specific even though that might be nice. Our first trainer had her own gsd's and even though the classes were mixed breeds, she had good insight and experience in training them.

We appreciate any advice or direction that you might be able to provide.


Thanks,

Zishe


----------

